# Rivers Edge Hunting Club - Laurens County GA - Oconee River Frontage  Openings for 2019-2020



## cddogfan1 (Jul 30, 2018)

Looks Like we may need 3-4  members this year (2019-2020)

967 Total Acres
Oconee River is West Boundary, Mercer Creek is South Boundary, HWY 199 is East Boundary , River Bend WMA South Tract is the North Boundary.

River Bend WMA South Tract is 1635 acres and is only hunted 10 days in the firearms season.

We hold membership to 12 members

Pin in board system.

14 or more Club Stands - 2 are 4x8 condos with heated, sliding glass windows, carpet etc. Others are a mixture of try pods and 2 man ladder stands.

Typically have 8-10 food plots. Usually plant iron clay peas, sorghum, oats, winter peas

Guest / Family Policy
From Opening Day of Deer season to December 1st it is 1 gun/shooter per membership rule. After Dec 1 you can have a guest hunter.

No hunting /shooting guest during Turkey Season until the month of May.

Small Game hunting is allowed and you are allowed guest then who can hunt.

Land is a mixture of River Swamp and Planted Pines almost a 50/50 split. Good numbers on Deer, Turkey numbers are OK. Do not have that many Hogs. They mostly just pass through. Squirrel and Rabbit numbers are pretty good. We have plenty of sloughs that at times can hold good numbers of Wood Ducks.

Bucks need to be 4 points to a side and outside the ears.

There is a large sand bar on the river that provides good bank fishing and a recreation spot. You can bring friends and family to use the sand bar.

Good road and trail system through out the property.

We have a camp site. No power or water though. We bring water in and use generators. We have a 12 x 16 cabin that has a wood stove and gas range, that we use as a cook shed and gathering spot. We have a port a jon that gets cleaned out and serviced regularly. There is also a large Bar B Que smoker there. Fire Ring too. We typically cook there on Saturdays for Lunch during deer season.

Dues are $1500.00 per year Membership May 15, 2019 to May 14, 2020

PM me for more details or to set up a visit.


----------



## ufgf0000 (Jul 31, 2018)

Lost our lease of thirty yrs. Owner's sold to large dairy operation. Have 1 yr w/new owners, but the we're done.  Theyll be turning the land inti pasture.  Keep my name and number for next yr. if you need members then. Gil (678) 947-0379.
I can have at least 2 or 3 members for the 2019 season.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Aug 6, 2018)

BTT


----------



## cddogfan1 (Aug 20, 2018)

BTT


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Sep 12, 2018)

Do you allow duck hunting during deer season?


----------



## cddogfan1 (Sep 13, 2018)

Yes duck hunting during deer season


----------



## cddogfan1 (Sep 18, 2018)

BTT


----------



## Kyledavis89 (Sep 20, 2018)

cddogfan1 said:


> Looks Like we may need 1-2  members this years
> 
> 967 Total Acres
> Oconee River is West Boundary, Mercer Creek is South Boundary, HWY 199 is East Boundary , River Bend WMA South Tract is the North Boundary.
> ...


Please contact me and call me 706-575-9436


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Sep 21, 2018)

cddogfan1 said:


> Yes duck hunting during deer season


Could you send me some pics of the wetlands/swamps?


----------



## cddogfan1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Thanks GON we are filed again.  We will take name for the 2019-2020 season


----------



## JLD11 (Apr 16, 2019)

Please contact me at 4786976222 if any openings


----------



## cddogfan1 (Apr 17, 2019)

We have openings for the 2019-2020 Season


----------



## cddogfan1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Back to the top.  Yes we have openings for 2019-2020


----------



## georgiafly (Apr 25, 2019)

what is Pin in board system?


----------



## cddogfan1 (May 13, 2019)

Still need one more member


----------



## lenush95 (Jun 11, 2019)

I am interested in joining your club if you still have an opening. I sent a message to your in box.

Thanks, 

Lenus


----------

